# '62 Raleigh Sports with Dual Drive



## 3-speeder (Feb 1, 2020)

The "pit" was empty but not for long. I salvaged this cardboard from the recycling bin. It was on top of a double-wide pallet. It's perfect to contain all the little parts that want to roll away. Especially those little ball bearings in a Raleigh headset, right @morton?  This is where I do my work. I call it the pit.






Today I started on the '62 Sports that I posted here:








						62? Raleigh Sports with 'Lenton' Dual Drive | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

I picked up this Raleigh over the weekend. I'm really happy to have it. It has a 23" frame, beautiful paint scheme and a dual drive system that I haven't seen before. The Sturmey Archer hub is stamped 61 12  and it has three cogs attached and a Benelux dérailleur. I've found a 62 catalog that...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 1, 2020)

First step that I do is remove the accessories. Then I remove the grips and loosen up the brake levers so they'll slide off after I remove the wheels. I have my bins and trays ready to store the parts as they come off. Old coffee bins come in handy. I use the lids to keep parts together as they come off and for storing some cleaned parts as they air dry.


----------



## morton (Feb 1, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> The "pit" was empty but not for long. I salvaged this cardboard from the recycling bin. It was on top of a double-wide pallet. It's perfect to contain all the little parts that want to roll away. Especially those little ball bearings in a Raleigh headset, right @morton?  This is where I do my work. I call it the pit.
> View attachment 1133143
> 
> 
> ...




Love those Raleighs.....well built, look good and last forever!

But those 48 (or is it 46) loose head bearings and cottered cranks.......not to be worked on with children within shouting distance. 

Anyway, you have nice bike done well and  ready for another 60 years!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 1, 2020)

Been waiting to see this. Beautiful bike in skilled hands, should be impressive!


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 1, 2020)

Got a bit more disassembly done. It's going well. Bike is in great shape. I haven't worked on a Raleigh from this era. Late sixties and early seventies bikes are a little different. I haven't seen front wheel nuts with a shoulder that sets through the washer and into the fork. The inside of the rims looks brand new. Before I attempt the cotter pin removal I fill the void around it with oil and let it soak overnight. One side at a time. Seems to help.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice, looks to be in very good shape and capable hands. Great looking project.
Hammerhead


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 4, 2020)

Taking apart the front hub I noticed differences from later models. The cones on both sides of the axle are the same. On later models the fixed cone is round and not squared for a wrench. The axle on this one has a slot cut for a toothed washer. Little bit different. 
Got the cotter pins out and took apart the bottom bracket. The proper tools help. Thanks you to http://bikesmithdesign.com for the pin removal tool and the fixed cup removal tool. Soaking in LA's Totally Awesome gets the gunk off and I finish with a brass brush, tooth brush and hot water rinse. I dry em off in front of my fan. I'm really looking forward to the dual drive hub.


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 6, 2020)

The 3-cog cassette is a beast!  Built like a tank! All one piece*.  The driver looks taller to accommodate it.
Edit:  *Upon closer inspection it appears maybe it was more than one piece, however, good luck getting it apart now!


----------



## 1motime (Feb 6, 2020)

Lots of scrubbing.   All surfaces look good!  Looks like fun


----------



## Sven (Feb 6, 2020)

Great progress on your fine project.


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 9, 2020)

The 3 cog cluster cleaned up well. I bet I could even get it apart with two chain whips. Neat "Cyclo" stamping. I wonder why it's in quotation marks.


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 14, 2020)

Well it appears the driver is the same size. It's already a pita to get the spring clip on, even more so in the cramped area inside that cog cluster. I have all the ball bearings and adjacent parts degreased, cleaned and ready to go. Next I'll detail all the other small bits. I'll take my time on that Benelux derailleur  when I get to it. I have found a great way to clean the cable housing.... stay tuned for that.  The cleaned and regreased SA hub is spinning like a top.


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 22, 2020)

I cleaned up the brakes and cables. I tried the Mr Clean Magic Eraser on the cable housing on my last rehab and found it worked great. They're just like a sponge but somehow do a good job at brightening. Might be able to notice in the before and after pics? I have been cleaning up the smaller bits and mostly have them all clean. The chrome polished up nicely and I also have everything but the frame polished and waxed. Today I started on the Benelux derailleur. I'm servicing the bearings inside the small chain tensioner wheels. I'm doing one little wheel at a time to keep their orientation straight. Getting close to my favorite part.......  reassembly.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 22, 2020)

Digging it!!!


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 26, 2020)

Hitting the home stretch now. I decided to add a traditional Raleigh lamp bracket. I'm not going to use the bottle generator and lighting system that was on the bike. Not sure what I will use yet but I'm switching the thick toothed washer in the headset assembly with the lamp bracket. Got the "Cyclo" derailleur all cleaned up. Fresh bearings and grease. 15 of the little 1/8" buggers in each cog/wheel. Rolling smooth now. The only job left before reassembly is to clean, polish, and wax the the frame. Might be putting this beauty back together this weekend.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 5, 2020)

Well I finally got the entire bike polished and waxed.  Now I'm starting the reassembly. Got the headset back together. Next will be the bottom bracket. Can anyone tell me what the little round bump-out on the chainstay is for?  Maybe @SirMike1983 knows?  Haven't seen that before.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 6, 2020)

It's for the pass-through bolt to mount a full-cover chaincase. They brazed the mounts onto most of the frames for quite a few years, even if the frame got a hockeystick guard in the end.


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 6, 2020)

SirMike1983 said:


> It's for the pass-through bolt to mount a full-cover chaincase. They brazed the mounts onto most of the frames for quite a few years, even if the frame got a hockeystick guard in the end.



Good to know. Always wondered what that lug was for.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 6, 2020)

I got a little more work done tonight and now I'm done with the grease. I like getting the fresh grease in there and getting that perfect adjustment. The fine balance of free spinning and not too much play. I used two different types of grease. I'm liking the Teflon for how it stays put but like the polylube as well.  The stand was over tightened at some point and crunched the chain stay slightly but not horrible.  I wasn't sure about the old tires. They are a little stiff. I like the Scwalbe Delta Cruiser tire and had a set with the safety reflective stripe but maybe I'll see if I can find a set of em with white walls.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 8, 2020)

Got it all together. Didn't put any of the accessories back on except for the rear rack. I may end up putting the speedo back on because it sure was clean and shiny. I switched out the kickstand for a dual one. I like how the bike sits on it. Got a new B66 on it too.  I'll get more pictures when I get it out for a ride. It is supposed to rain this week and I'll wait for that to wash more of the road salt away.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 23, 2020)

Took this beauty out for a nice ride today. Put six miles on it. It is a perfect fit for me and it rolls very smoothly. Shifted through the two big sprockets handily, didn't try the small high gear. Great hill-climbing gear in the low-low position. Gonna be a fun rider. I added the small "Senator" tool bag. I can't remember what bike that came off of. It's full of the multi tools and I think it looks pretty good too.


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 24, 2020)

Wow she is a beauty! Nice work!


----------



## West is the Best (Mar 27, 2020)

Raleighs are handsome machines. Beautiful bike.


----------

